# IRS 2020 tax refund ?



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Has anyone with a Mexican address on their tax return received a refund ?

I mailed my return 3 months ago and haven't heard a peep. I specified direct deposit as in every year prior.

Can you access the "Where's my refund" site ? When I try and says basically - we can't help you.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

they are behind due to covid. That is what they say.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

How did you mail it? Do you have any way to prove it was even received by the IRS?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> How did you mail it? Do you have any way to prove it was even received by the IRS?


I mailed it Mexpost on 4/13 and paid for tracking.
It left Mexico and went to New York.
It arrived in Austin on 5/3 (actually the tracking says "delivered to front desk". But who know what condition the (30-40 page return was in at that point).

The IRS has at least two different web sites. One is like "Where's my refund"? The other is like "What is the status of my account"? Neither site work for me. I get a message like "Something went wrong and we cannot provide you information".

It is impossible to speak with a human at the IRS (at least from Mexico). If I were in Austin I could possibly have a face to face meeting but I shouldn't have to do that...


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My suggestion would be to try a selection of different browsers, but that's kind of a long shot.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> My suggestion would be to try a selection of different browsers, but that's kind of a long shot.


That's not a half bad idea. I do use the brave browser which although not terribly mainstream does have its roots in chrome I believe.

In case you are not aware 'expatforum' has a very useful tax related area with some knowledgeable people.
I am having a 'discussion' over here :
Just seems impossible to speak with the IRS


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

It ain't the browser. Just downloaded the irs app to an iphone. "refund status error" - information does not match.
I'm not the only one.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

My husband spoke with the IRS several times this year so it is not o. They told him the refunds were delayed because of covid. Our returns were received on April 9th and we got the refund a few days ago.


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

When I have received the "does not match" response it has been because the request required the AGI number from the previous year return and there was a discrepancy. Could that be a part of the problem? I have managed to speak with them on a MX landline but it requires heroic effort.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Hoorah !! Just used the irs2go app on the iphone. Got a message something to the effect of "your return is still being processed....". No info regarding a refund but at least I know we are in the system.

At one point yesterday I completed a form #911 asking the advocate in Austin for help. Perhaps that had something to do with it.

btw - this year anyway they don't ask for AGI but rather the expectant refund amount.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Our tax refund was direct deposited this morning - with interest !
Yesterday I received a call from the IRS tax advocate and he confirmed the return was processed. Sending in that form last week asking for help apparently worked.

On a totally different matter. When I logged into our Bank of America account this morning I got a pop-up that said starting in August they will no longer process paper checks. They will be returned unpaid. I was remembering all those Christmas / Birthday cards where my grandparents used to include a check... There's a business opportunity for someone.


----------

